# Reporting SPAM



## ron50 (May 26, 2008)

I think I speak for all the Mods and Admins when I say we really appreciate your efforts in reporting SPAM.


We get to it as soon as we are able. 

One thing that would help us out a lot. If the first person to notice the SPAM could just post to the thread that they reported it, that would prevent a lot of duplication. This morning I received almost 10 emails reporting the same thread and while it's great that everyone helps to keep this place spam free it results in a lot of extra email in my box. If you see someone already reported it there is no need to report it a second time. All of us will get an email advising us and we will get rid of it as soon as we can.

Thanks again..


----------



## smokebuzz (May 26, 2008)

Whats wrong with SPAM, some think its very tatsey.

Good note ron, i must have missed it.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 26, 2008)

tatsey?  is that a word??


----------



## richtee (May 26, 2008)

Yep. It's the mix of "tasty" and beer.  True dat!  ;{)


----------



## smokebuzz (May 26, 2008)

DUH, you spent time in southern IOWA

Thank you very much MR SPELLER


----------



## coyote (May 26, 2008)

now that you have asked, told and given directives, I can only imagine what the in box will look like now..
 probabley nastey... dam spell check thing.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 26, 2008)

LOLOL......I just couldn't resist.......


----------



## white cloud (May 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, I was the first poster on the spam and just did my usual wise crack remark to the spammer. I really didn't know how to report the spammer to you guy's ( admin) I see meowey did just what you recommended which was to make a post that this was indeed reported as spam. Would it or could it be possible to add a alert tab in the tool bar that would go directly to you guy's.? Or am I just ignorant as to how to alert you folks??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## capt dan (May 27, 2008)

Its already up there,  the exclamation point in the triangle!


----------



## white cloud (May 27, 2008)

Word to the wise............... Thanks Captain, who knows maybe others may of learned as well, sorta like the foil box tabs LOL


----------

